# Hello from the desert.. (-:**



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Curious what old timers are still around? Not shooting as much as I used to but still getting out a bit. Still enjoying the bugs shooting.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

-Wow, that is a great shot. Not many posting like they did a couple of years ago.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes it is. That is certainly the best looking fly I have ever seen. I am not trying to be a smarty pants. The pic definitely captures the beauty of one of God's creatures.


----------

